
This Uncrushable Robot Cockroach Just Wants to Rescue You - augb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600748/this-uncrushable-robot-cockroach-just-wants-to-rescue-you/
======
augb
"Inspired by roaches’ ability to squeeze into tiny spaces, this new critter is
part of a rising trend of building robots that are soft and malleable."

A couple of GIFs are at the bottom right of the article to give an idea of
what they mean by it being able to "squeeze into tiny spaces".

